# 2010 Mazer Cup competition



## summersolstice (Mar 30, 2010)

I had the privilege of helping organize and judge this year at the Mazer Cup International Mead competition in Boulder. The event began Thursday and went through Saturday night. In addition to judging 170 commercial and 250 home entries, there was a paired tasting on Friday night that featured gold medal winning meads from last year paired with food selections recommended by the winning mead makers as well as an awards ceremony on Saturday night, attended by at least 100 people. Here are a cople of photos taken during the event:


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

Pix #2 looks like the judge is TANKED !
."...#3 pink wine .. what is that? looks like ____


----------



## summersolstice (Mar 30, 2010)

#3 Most like raspberry mead, though it could be cherry or another red berry.


----------

